
The Post Meritocracy Manifesto - s73v3r_
https://postmeritocracy.org
======
curtisblaine
The problem I have with these kinds of manifestos is not the ideas they
express (which by the way are terribly flawed, at least imho), but the
implicit need to mandate these ideas and practices on others, using
affirmative action, public shaming and other various techniques.

I, for one, would be extremely pleased if all my competitors suddenly decided
to embrace post-meritocracy, if I could continue hiring people on a purely
meritocratic base; I'd have a never-ending pool of good developers :)

------
IanDrake
Your immutable identity means nothing to me. If you believe that homogeneous
identities produce homogeneous ideas, you’re mistaken.

Good ideas come from good people who are a good fit for their role.

Without meritocracy, how do we discriminate? How do we allocate resources?

Do we just fill the ranks with the prescribed amount of identities? Will any
warm body do, given they have the right identity? Or do we pick someone with
the right indentity based on how much favor they’ve curried?

~~~
lokopodium
Clearly you missed the very first point:

>We do not believe that our value as human beings is intrinsically tied to our
value as knowledge workers.

You're supposed to be glad this guy wastes your time and money, he has a
beautiful personality and deserves to be valued.

------
curtisblaine
> We do not believe that our value as human beings is intrinsically tied to
> our value as knowledge workers

Neither do I. But I believe the amount of money any of us get every month for
your job as a developer is (and _has_ to be) intrinsically tied to our value
as knowledge workers.

------
modbait
Awful. If you need some eyewash after reading that, read this:
[http://www.cracked.com/blog/6-harsh-truths-that-will-make-
yo...](http://www.cracked.com/blog/6-harsh-truths-that-will-make-you-better-
person/)

------
tobr
I have probably always thought of meritocracy as an obviously good and
economically sound principle, but this just made me realize that it’s
basically local optimization. If we want the economy as a whole to work
better, why should we expect hill climbing to be a good strategy?

